# Fragen zum Gewerbeschein und Steuer



## TU (29. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich würde mich gerne über ebay seltständig machen. Ich weiß zwar das ich ein Gewerbeschein brauche um von großhandel was billig zu kaufen. Aber das war schon alles ich keine Ahnung wie man seine Buchhaltung macht und welche steuern man zahlen muss etc. Könnt ihr mir da villeicht weiterhelfen? hab mal ein beispiel unten dargestgellt.


1. Ich kaufe beim Großhandel 10 handys im wert von 5000 euro und verkaufe alle handys bei ebay für 8000 euro. Wie und wo und welche steuer wird hier von meinen 3000 euro  gewinn eingezogen


2. Wie schreibt man des auf die buchhaltung um sich net strafbar zu machen?
Oder besser gesagt reicht es aus wenn man schreibt wann mans gekauft hat und wann mans verkauft hat und die Ein-und Verkaufspreise.

3. Sagen wir mal ich verkaufe die handys aber das geld geht nicht auf mein konto sondern auf das von meiner freundin. Sozusagen ich schreib den gewinn nicht in die buchhaltung und das finanzamt kann mir nicht nachweisen das ich gewinn erzielt habe. Muss ich dann trotzdem steuern zahlen? und wenn nicht kommen die vorbei um zu sehen ob ich noch die handys hab oder net. Falls ja kann ich ja sagen ich habe es weiter verschenkt was rechtlich gesehen kein problem ist.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bald weiterhelfenn damit ich von diesem wirrwarr mal den durchblick finde. Fangt ruhig von Adam und Eva an mir alles zu erklären. Fachwörter kenn ich mich net so aus Hoffe trotzdem ihr könnt mir helfen

BYE BYE


----------



## versuch13 (29. März 2007)

Zu Punkt 1&2 fragst du am besten einen Steuerberater. Wegen Punkt 3,
sagen wir mal so, mit der Einstellung wirst du sowieso irgendwann einen
Anwalt benötigen, daher kannst du dich mit dem auch gleich schon mal
zusammen setzen.


----------



## Sebastianus (29. März 2007)

Punkt 3 lässt sich ganz einfach beantworten ...

... wenn das Geld bei deiner Freundin aufs Konto eingeht, muss sie diesen "Gewinn" in ihrer Einkommenssteuererklärung angeben ... zudem würde sie eine gewerbemäßig Tätigkeit ohne Erlaubnis ausführen (Gewerbeschein) und nochmal ein bisschen Strafe extra bezahlen dürfen => Minusgeschäft.

... natürlich dürftest du ein Handy verschenken ... die beschenkte Partei hat dann jedoch einen geldwerten Vorteil erhalten, den sie ebenso versteuern muss ... da du selber bei 10 verschenkten Handys 5000 EUR Minus machst, jedoch keinerlei Gewinn, wird es schwer für dich eine "Gewinnerzielungsabsicht" zu erklären und somit müsstest du die Umsatzsteuer (die einzige Steuer, die du zuvor vom FA zurückerhalten würdest) wiederum zurückzahlenmüssen => Minusgeschäft

Fazit: mache es wie es muss => Plusgeschäft trotzt Steuern, oder mache es wie du möchtest => Minusgeschäft!


----------



## merlin76 (31. März 2007)

Vieleicht helfen dir diese Links ein wenig weiter:

http://www.existenzgruender.de/
http://www.kleingewerbe.com/

Ich hoffe dir helfen diese Links weiter. Ansonsten mal Googlen !

Bei der Buchführung kommt es noch darauf an ob du eingetragener Kaufmann bist oder nicht.

Gruß,

merlin76


----------



## Klo-Mann (26. August 2007)

Eine Seite, die ebenfalls noch zu empfehlen ist : Gewerbeschein und Gewerbeanmeldung


----------



## bennos30 (27. August 2007)

Hallo

Für die Buchhaltung gibt es mittlerweile auch einfache Software

Lexware Büro Easy und was vergleichbares gibt es auch von GS Software. 

Sollen relativ einfach zu händel sein mit Videotutorial, aber ein gewisse Grundverständniss wäre nicht schlecht. 

gruss
bennos


----------

